# Ruger Precision Rifle



## Ibndoo (Nov 25, 2014)

Have you guys seen this?
Any reviews? This might be my next rifle.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I guess this can be sold in Cali because it's not a semi?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Made for the communist states such as Kali and New Jak.
Gives you the illusion of an AR.
They may ban it because of the "evil look" just like the semi.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Doesn't ruger already make a bolt action that takes AR mags? I don't think it was pistol grip.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am interested but it will need to wait. Side car project and a few other things will eat up my slush fund for a bit.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No doubt Ruger makes a quality rifle but if you're going to go Bolt Action, there are less expensive alternatives. But interesting.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes it too is a little pricey. Now why wouldn't they chamber this for a 5.56mm?



James m said:


> Doesn't ruger already make a bolt action that takes AR mags? I don't think it was pistol grip.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Ruger and precision has never been a combination that I've seen. Sure Ruger makes nice guns but if your looking for a tack driver look elsewhere.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

For a 1K bolt action, I'd be looking elsewhere. It might be a good rifle but it seems gimmicky.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

why? just why?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Ruger and precision has never been a combination that I've seen. Sure Ruger makes nice guns but if your looking for a tack driver look elsewhere.


then I guess you don't know the definition of precision?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Interesting, it looks like they neutered an AR.
I sometimes wonder about Ruger!?!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Since when are semi's not sold in California?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Haven't Savage and Mossberg already done this? 
I think I'd just stick to a quality conventional bolt gun.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd stick with a quality bolt action that also has open sights for a backup. Only thing I like is it magazine fed.

I'll keep my M70s and M700s that all have handloads worked up for.

Best new bolt, bang for the buck, is the Savage 110. For what you'd save you could buy a reloading setup.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If it is a box magazine you're after then a Mossberg MPV or Ruger Gunsite scout might just be the ticket. For starters the asking price is a tad too steep. Add optics or sight system on top of that and the price for it goes up even more. 

It maybe a good rifle, heck it may even be a great rifle, for now it is an interesting and unusual looking rifle, time will tell.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I am sorry but what is it with all the AR looking stuff=
AK's with a T-6 collapsible stock(gee isn't a real folding stock better n more efficient?)
a leveraction 30-30 from Mossberg(like spells frank-n-gun to me)
I remember all the pump action AR's after the Clinton ban and thought no freaking way would I own that abomination.
now this a bolt action AR for more that an ar cost's 
throws hands up ARRRRRRRG can't they just leave stuff alone?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My Ruger 77 M in .22-250 was a tack driver deluxe. Now the mini 14 was a bit sloppy on the groups but heard they were making them more accurate these days.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Marketing.

Sadly most gun sales are to people who already have a gun. Very few gun sales are to new gun owners but thankfully there are some. Best defense of our gun rights is an armed population who stop voting for hand outs and start voting to insure their rights. So if you want to sell more you got to offer up something different to those who already have.



Medic33 said:


> I am sorry but what is it with all the AR looking stuff=
> AK's with a T-6 collapsible stock(gee isn't a real folding stock better n more efficient?)
> a leveraction 30-30 from Mossberg(like spells frank-n-gun to me)
> I remember all the pump action AR's after the Clinton ban and thought no freaking way would I own that abomination.
> ...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My thought on the new Ruger...
It isn't my type of gun but I won't say anything about its precision until I shoot one. Ruger makes good firearms and always have. Even their "starter" bottom of the line guns shoot well. They have a very good reputation and they earned it. I doubt their quality will go down anytime soon.


----------

